# Official Charlie Villanueva Watch



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

11/01/06


16 Pts, 12 rbd (2Off), 4 ast, 4 STEALS, ZERO TO in 33:25min AGAINST THE PISTONS!!!! (Sheed, Nazr, Dyess)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Will Eva avg a double double this season as a sophmore? I think it's a def possibility, he even outrebounded Bogut.


I think he will become a 20/10 guy if he keeps up his work ethics.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

The Bucks might have the best passing PF/C combo in the league, and they're only in their sophomore seasons.

I like Charlie's dunks.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

We're really happy the Bucks have him. :biggrin: 

For not playing together in the pre-season, Bogut and Charlie V played very well together tonight, and both managed to not pick up too many fouls.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

you forgot to mention that he shot 6 for 21. 28.5%

the 12 boards is impressive though.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Flush said:


> *you forgot to mention that he shot 6 for 21. 28.5%*
> the 12 boards is impressive though.



Ouch! That will need to change if he plans on keeping his minutes up.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

the bucks have a pretty damn good team, Charlie, Bogout and Redd


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Why didn't the Raps keep CV and draft a point guard like Brandon Roy, Randy Foye or Marcus Williams? (i.e. trade down in the draft)

They'd have a better PG, and better forwards (Bosh and CV instead of Bosh and Bargnani).

If Bargnani works hard, he might develop Charlie's game in 3 years (big guy that can shoot and attack the rim). 

I'm new to this board so I assume this point has been brought up a million times over the summer.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Victor Page said:


> Why didn't the Raps keep CV and draft a point guard like Brandon Roy, Randy Foye or Marcus Williams? (i.e. trade down in the draft)
> 
> They'd have a better PG, and better forwards (Bosh and CV instead of Bosh and Bargnani).
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board VP!

I am not sure that Any of the 3 rookie guards you mentioned are better then Ford. Williams looked awsome in preseason, but so did Chris Humpries, both will be bench players this year. 

We needed a starting point guard, not a rookie to grow with. Bosh is starting to come into his own, surounding him with more young players every year is not the fix. We brought in a point guard who had a season of starting under his belt, and some goo vets in Parker and Garbajosa....in time we will be a solid unit.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Flush said:


> you forgot to mention that he shot 6 for 21. 28.5%


That's because he has no bias ... :angel:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I didnt want to create another one of these "watch" threads but did anyone see Luke's line from last night? i still think he is better then TJ


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

madman said:


> I didnt want to create another one of these "watch" threads but did anyone see Luke's line from last night? i still think he is better then TJ


But...but...but...TJ is a pass-first point guard...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

madman said:


> I didnt want to create another one of these "watch" threads but did anyone see Luke's line from last night? i still think he is better then TJ


But could we get Luke ... was there a fit?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Charlie's rebounding would have came in handy last night....his replacements Garbajosa and Bargnani clearly didn't make up the difference, but they should do alright in time

can't complain with what we got from TJ last night (19/7/5), I'd say both teams got talented pieces that they needed.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Victor Page said:


> Why didn't the Raps keep CV and draft a point guard like Brandon Roy, Randy Foye or Marcus Williams? (i.e. trade down in the draft)
> 
> They'd have a better PG, and better forwards (Bosh and CV instead of Bosh and Bargnani).
> 
> ...


Another reason is that Bargnani already has worked hard and is ready to contribute this year, just not at the same level that Charlie will, as they have completely different roles.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

11/03/06

17 pts, 11 rebs (4Off), 3 Ast, 1 stl, on 8-15FGM-A, in 29 minutes Against BOSH!!!!


I think he would of had a 20/10 night had he played like 5 more minutes.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I still don't understand why he played so little in the 2nd, he played the least minutes of the starters and he played the best among them, even better than Redd, who by the way, where the **** was he yesterday? Chatting with Sam JAckson?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Did you watch the game.....Charlie limped off at the end, they said a pulled hamsrtring.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> 11/03/06
> 
> 17 pts, 11 rebs (4Off), 3 Ast, 1 stl, on 8-15FGM-A, in 29 minutes Against BOSH!!!!
> 
> ...


 You forgot to mention, GOT OWNED BY BOSH to the tune of 25 & 16 with two blocks!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hardly call CV's performance "owned" by bosh.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

His defense was lackluster. He also struggled boxing out. 

IMO he lost the 1 to 1 battle vs bosh pretty significantly.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Today 
25Pts, 7Reb, 11-17FG, 3-43Pt late in the 4th quarter


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

game is not over yet, although I guess he'll sit out for the rest of the game since they are up by close to 20 with 4 min left...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Today
> 25Pts, 7Reb, 11-17FG, 3-43Pt late in the 4th quarter


 

I would like to add, 1 ast and ... 0 TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

<DT>EFF after 3 games: *22.7*</DT> 

avg: *19.3 ppg *(.472FG%), *10rpg*, *2.7apg *(0.67 TOPG), *1.67 stl*, in *30.5min*. 



:banana: 

(FYI Ford's EFF is 17.0 and Bosh is 23.0)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

11/06/06


<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Villanueva, F</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>8-11</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>17</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


17 pts (8-11FGM-A), 13 rbd (3Off), 2 Ast, 2 Blk in 34 min.

Damn it, a bucket short to 20-10
:curse:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

8/11, that's crazy. He hit all his two-point attempts.

No free throw attempts?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

God that kid can really score from everywhere. I hope he develops a block pg though...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

speedythief said:


> 8/11, that's crazy. He hit all his two-point attempts.
> 
> No free throw attempts?


Yeah, that and his weak 3pt shooting is the dissapointement tonight.

maybe the 4 fouls too, I think he picked them up early, I noticed he had 3 in the 3rd and he played less than Bogut.


as a team, the bucks have been crazy on the line, they are 17-18


they were shooting 100% FT in 3 quarters and a half or something tonight.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> God that kid can really score from everywhere. I hope he develops a block pg though...


 
The good news is that according to espn :http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/shotchart?gameId=261106004

most of his shots were either in the paint or very close to the paint.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

this isn't really a dig, because I like charlie and want him to do well (not 'too' well though lol) but he's shooting more than any other buck. Like he shot more than any other raptor last year 

he needs to tone it down a bit imo (I know his shooting numbers are ok, but redd is hitting 550 and bogut is over 650 or something)


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

madman said:


> I didnt want to create another one of these "watch" threads but did anyone see Luke's line from last night? i still think he is better then TJ



I also prefer Ridnour over Ford, both are good and I dont want to get down on TJ after 3 games but I saw the Sonics play the Lakers and Ridnour was awesome.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

11/08/06


<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Villanueva, F</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Against the Rocks, I expected him to put up better stats since the rocks are hollow at the PF ... was it the work of Battier?

I think it's the first game Eva fails to record a double double, too bad, he was close to a 20/10 in 4 games.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

ansoncarter said:


> this isn't really a dig, because I like charlie and want him to do well (not 'too' well though lol) but he's shooting more than any other buck. Like he shot more than any other raptor last year
> 
> he needs to tone it down a bit imo (I know his shooting numbers are ok, but redd is hitting 550 and bogut is over 650 or something)


He's shooting .500 from the floor. Accusing anybody shooting .500 from the floor of shooting too much is moderately crazy. Sure Bogut and Redd are shooting higher percentages, but the guys shooting too much are Williams and Bell, not Charlie.

Lets face it, so far Charlie is tearing it up. I've always thought he was too inconsistent and always would be and it is only 5 games into the season, but nearly 17 PPG and 10 RPG says differently. On a team with Bosh Charlie was never likely to average 30 MPG, but he's earning his minutes and more in Milwaukee so far.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

reading the bucks game threads, even they've been getting on him for being too loose with the jumpers, and questioning him over it (and they've been in fullout swoon-mode since game 1, so they've had the kid gloves on when talking about charlie)

charlie showed chucker tendencies all last year. He takes a lot of dumb shots. And it sounds like he's doing it again. Thats all (I'm not looking for excuses to criticize, I like him better than ford. Fords enormous ego gets on my nerves)


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

Yeah, I guess I just come from the school of 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it'. I can certainly understand the argument of trying to improve on something that's already good and the argument of trying to prevent a good thing from going bad, I'm just leery of those approaches myself.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

another "sub par" game for Eva, although I think his line is still nice ... keeping in mind that he is only a sophmore.


<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Villanueva, F</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>7-14</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>18</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


18pts (50%FG 100%3pt), 7rbd, 4 ast in 31 min. 
He did get 3 TO and 5 fouls though



Something Eva still struggles with are fouls, I noticed he gets in foul troubles early, often.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS
</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Villanueva, F</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Horrible Game for Eva, def the worst game this year. 4 pts, 4 rbd, 2 stl in 21min on 1-6 FGM-A and 50%ft


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I wonder if Charlie is injured, or bothered by the previous injury

Both Toronto and Milwaukee exchanged young & talented, yet flawed prospects. 

give it 5 years to see whos the better pro


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Villanueva, F</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



11/14/06

12pts, 100%FG in 15 min!!!

I don't know why he didn't play longer, no rebounds though. That's not good.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

What are his year to date stats?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> <TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Villanueva, F</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He was injured in the 2nd quarter, sprained his elbow. Bucks still won without him though. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> He was injured in the 2nd quarter, sprained his elbow. Bucks still won without him though. Hope it's nothing serious.


 
So he put that up in less than 2 quarters????


daaaaaaaaaamn!!!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> So he put that up in less than 2 quarters????
> 
> 
> daaaaaaaaaamn!!!


All he did was make 3 shots and hit his free throws....not that big a deal. Nice work on the glass.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*BREAKING NEWS * 

CHARLIE V OUT 4-6 WEEKS WITH AN ELBOW INJURY.

CAPITAL LETTERS VERY NECESSARY.

http://www.tsn.ca/nba/news_story/?ID=184616&hubname=nba




> MILWAUKEE (Ticker) - Already without injured small forward Bobby Simmons for the foreseeable future, the Milwaukee Bucks now will have to press on without power forward Charlie Villanueva.
> 
> The Bucks announced Thursday that Villanueva has a torn ligament in his left elbow and will be sidelined at least four weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

damn, thanks for the news


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> *BREAKING NEWS *
> 
> CHARLIE V OUT 4-6 WEEKS WITH AN ELBOW INJURY.
> 
> ...


That can't be right. TJ was supposed to be the injury risk!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

This trade gets more even and even as the season goes along. Both players have worsen their new team just by being there.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

charlie-v gettin moved to Milwaukee is going to kill his career. small market. he will never get reconized. and i just dont think charlie is a good fit for the buckaroos.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

12/09/06

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Villanueva, F</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

He's only been out 3.5 weeks? It seems so much longer than that. Anyways, 8 points off the bench as the 8th man. 50%FG shooting and 3 rebounds in 17 minutes, not bad. 3 PF is not good though.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Good to see him back playing.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

11-16 for 24 points today
0-2 3pt
2-2 ft
8 rebounds including 3 offensive.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

yep

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Villanueva, F</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>11-16</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>24</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

in 26min of play, not bad.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> yep
> 
> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td><td></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Villanueva, F</td><td>26</td><td>11-16</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>24</td></tr></tbody></table>
> 
> in 26min of play, not bad.


not bad?.. that's very good!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

He's 0% from downtown, Bogut played only 15 min (anybody know why btw?) and he didn't get double digits in rebounds, no ast no block. He did only have 1 PF though, that's good.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Good To See Him Back..


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

good to see cv back b/c he's on my fantasy roster. :wink:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

12/12/06

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Villanueva, F</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

15/6 is not bad but 0 3pt% and 4 TO and 4 PF

ouch.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> good to see cv back b/c he's on my fantasy roster. :wink:


ha, me TOO!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Charlie Villanueva, F</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>9-16</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>23</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 
leading all bucks in scoring, 9-16 shooting no 3 attempts (good, cuz he wasn't shooting that well) made all FT, 3 steals and a block cutting down his TO and PF to 2 (half from his last game)

His rebounds can be better though, 5? Against the nets weak frontcourt? whatever, great game by CV nevertheless


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

on a side note, Kidd with ANOTHER trip dub, damn at this pace he will reach Wilt.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Also, CV has been making all 17-17 FTM-A, siiiick!!!!


I def think he has the potential to be a 20-10 player.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> on a side note, Kidd with ANOTHER trip dub, damn at this pace he will reach Wilt.


He did reach Wilt and passed him. :2fing:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ooops, I meant Magic


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

He won't reach magic, there is no chance, he'll need a triple double every night for two seasons. Or soemthing.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

He needs 58 to tie Magic. That's tough to reach.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Surgery an option for Charlie Villanueva


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

damn, that sucks. hate shoulder injuries.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

That's really ****ty, too bad to see him go down after that great start.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> damn, that sucks. hate shoulder injuries.


Maybe the chip was too much for him. 
Just kidding, I hate to see it too. Hope he'll be fine, eventually.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Charlie hasn't been playing much lately. Or playing well for that matter.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm going to call it - Charlie V for MIP next season. Kid just needs to get healthy and have a productive offseason.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

He needs to come back to Toronto.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

He started the season huge but I think the injuries really tore him apart. It's very sad


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I hope he stays healthy but it's getting to the point where CV is one of those guys who people always say "if he can reach his potential, he could be great...".

Some guys go their whole careers without realizing their potential. 

I think he lacks the fire and intensity to be a great player. His talent will keep him in the league, and in a starting line-up for 8-10 years.

I'm not sure he's ever been in a weight room, or seriously worked on his back to the basket skills.

Superstardom will never come - if he had the desire, he would have shown it already (he's not 20 anymore).


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Victor Page said:


> I hope he stays healthy but it's getting to the point where CV is one of those guys who people always say "if he can reach his potential, he could be great...".
> 
> Some guys go their whole careers without realizing their potential.
> 
> ...


He's been injured half the season!!!

You can't work out or work your back to the basket game injured!!!


----------

